# Blaenau Ffestiniog town - thumbs down



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

We've been staying in Porthmadag for a few days, it's a nice little town with plenty of cafes, pubs and shops. We went on the narrow gauge railway that runs between Porthmadog and Blaenau Ffestiniog. The train journey was great, quaint old-fashioned carriages and lovely scenery. We allowed ourselves just under three hours in BF before getting the train back. Thirty minutes would have been enough. The place is dire with few shops and little for tourists like us to do. I wouldn't normally moan about such things but, for decades, the little trains have been delivering about 200 tourists to BF every couple of hours (in the summer months) and I'm just surprised that this potential gold-mine hasn't been exploited by the locals. If in the area I recommend the train journey but don't plan on a lengthy stay in BF. Sorry if I've offended any locals. I'd be interested in the views of anyone else who's visited BF.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

So you didn`t go up the road to the slate mine then
http://www.llechwedd-slate-caverns.co.uk/

Last time we went must have been 30 odd years ago.
I cannot think the town has changed much since then. As you described.

Dave p


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Ahhh! that's the name of the town where I took the train with the dog and lost my wallet and was later repatriated with it intact

lovely train, very Ivor the Engine, innit 

love the place, won't hear a bad word about it :lol:


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Last time we were there, we had a choice of 2 slate mines/quarries to visit with stunning examples of how the miners were exploited by the mine owners. The miners had to buy their own black powder for blasting and their candles (all from the company shop of course).
Plenty of walking and sightseeing in the area but few if any tawdry seaside type amusements.
Look forward to our next visit.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

I haven't visited the slate quarries, I'm sure they are wonderful. The thread header does say however 'BF Town' I'm talking about the parts that most visitors will see and, frankly, there's little or nothing to detain anyone for more than a few minutes unless you linger over a pint.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

A town that has failed to progress......time warp !


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> The thread header does say however 'BF Town' I'm talking about the parts that most visitors will see


Yep, that's how we first found the slate 'experience'.
It's about a mile from the station and there are taxis for those with mobility problems.


----------



## Bengal (Aug 13, 2010)

Just back from a trip that included a site near BF. Went on the train from BF to mad dog (the other way round to the OP). It rained all the time and BF in the rain was fairly awful but when we got to mad dog it was also pretty miserable..in the rain. We were with friends who had dogs & could not find anywhere to eat that allowed dogs in. All in all it was fairly miserable. But we were told that somedays the sun shines & then there are views to be seen. May go back if climate change kicks in a bit more.

bengal


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

There's nothing wrong with BF. It may not be the picture card or chocolate box quaint little village, but BF is very much a part of Welsh Heritage as you can get. For me it's beauty is in it's industrial heritage of being miserable little town where life was hard for those who toiled day in day out in the slate mines to put a roof over the heads of most of the British Isle and beyond in the early 19th century.

Places like BF need to be cherished for what they are and not turned into some plastic tourist attraction whose sole aim is to fleece the tourist selling cheap tat.

We can all think of beautifull little villages that have been totally ruined by the commericial interests of a few people, and the real locals have been driven from their homes to make way for the holiday lets.


----------



## bungy69 (Jan 27, 2010)

Remus said:


> I haven't visited the slate quarries, I'm sure they are wonderful. The thread header does say however 'BF Town' I'm talking about the parts that most visitors will see and, frankly, there's little or nothing to detain anyone for more than a few minutes unless you linger over a pint.


the slate quarries are what most visitors go to Blaenau for, at least those that dont take the train straight back to Porth, or get a connecting train on down to Conwy,and do a circular route back to Porthmadog via Caernarfon and the welsh highland railway


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I have done the train ride twice now, and not been disappointed. Was not expecting anything "at the end of the line", as I had researched prior to my adventure. I did not feel exploited, unlike the trip up Snowdon, that really was a real money spinner for the train owners. £25 round trip to get up the mountain to a cafe!!!!! I would never have been able to walk up, and am glad that again I have enjoyed the experience twice, but the price is definitely too steep, (just like Snowdonia.)


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Zozzer, my criticism of BF has nothing to do with it's poorness. I was merely pointing out that they could make much more use of the tourist influx during the summer months. At the moment there is little to encourage anyone to linger in the town. And for those who like BF I'd like to know, slate quarry apart, what it is that they like about the place.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Remus said:


> Zozzer, my criticism of BF has nothing to do with it's poorness. I was merely pointing out that they could make much more use of the tourist influx during the summer months. At the moment there is little to encourage anyone to linger in the town. And for those who like BF I'd like to know, slate quarry apart, what it is that they like about the place.


What's poverty got to do with it. I was talking about it's rich industrial heritage. Tourism is NOT the be all and end all of life. Why can't people be content just to visit a place without wanting to inflict mass commercialisation on it's inhabitants.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

BF died when the slate quarries did. If you want something more scenic, go to Betws y Coed, also on the train. Nice shops, delis etc, very serious mountaineering shops, lovely church, waterfalls, and some great walks.

I'm glad they haven't prettified BF. A lot of these "Industrial Heritage" places make it look like people in the 18th and 19th centuries lived the life of Riley, in pretty sanitised cottages. They didn't. They mostly lived (and died before their time) in slums with no sanitation, and they worked long shifts, seven days a week; women and children not excepted.

BF may not look pretty now, but it would have looked even worse 100 years ago!


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

I went to BF once......









It was shut


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Remus

My feelings also.

But BF is in Wales - be charitable!


----------



## EnGog (Sep 23, 2011)

Theres no need to be charitable, we are blessed with some of the most beautiful scenery in the UK.


----------

